# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Nghệ An - Du lich Nghe An

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Nghệ An - Du lich Nghe An*

Nghệ An thuộc vùng Bắc Trung Bộ. Phía bắc giáp tỉnh Thanh Hóa, phía nam giáp tỉnh Hà Tĩnh, phía đông giáp biển Đông, phía tây bắc giáp tỉnh Huaphanh (Lào), phía tây giáp tỉnh Xiengkhuang (Lào), phía tây nam giáp tỉnh Borikhamxay (Lào).



_Bình minh trên biển Diễn Châu (Ảnh: Panoramio)._


Nghệ An chiêu đãi du khách với mọi loại hình du lịch đáp ứng tất cả các nhu cầu của du khách như du lịch tâm linh, du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch khám phá, du lịch biển, rừng..



_Biển Cửa Lò (Ảnh: xomnhiepanh)_



_ Bãi Lữ (Ảnh: hvh)._



Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Nghệ An để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Tùy theo điểm xuất phát mà bạn có thể chọn 3 thành phố lớn đại diện cho 3 vùng để làm điểm trung chuyển đến Nghệ An là Hà Nội, Đà Nẵng và Sài Gòn. Nếu thích, các bạn ở miền Trung và miền Nam có thể chọn Hà Nội làm điểm xuất phát hay chọn cách mua vé đi Nghệ An tại địa phương.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Bạn có thể đến Nghệ An bằng xe khách (mua tại các bến xe), tàu lửa (mua tại các ga) và máy bay (mua tại các đại lý vé máy bay). Mỗi phương tiện có lịch trình khác nhau, mức giá khác nhau, điểm đến khác nhau, bạn nên lên lịch trình, khả năng tài chính trước khi mua vé. 

Xe Khách (Xe đò)

Xe MAI LINH

Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29.
Đà Nẵng: (0511) 2 246 246  ĐC: 158 Tôn Đức Thắng, quận Liên Chiểu.
Nghệ An: (038) 3519 555  BX thành phố Vinh, phường Hồng Sơn.
Hải Phòng: (031) 3833 666  BX Lạc Long, 22 Cù Chính Lan, Q.Hồng Bàng.
Hà Nội: (04) 36 33 66 99  ĐC: 55 Kim Đồng, P.Giáp Bắc, Q.Hoàng Mai.

Xe THUẬN THẢO

Đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08)3511.2957 - 3511.1442.. Đường dây nóng 0913.482.369.
Đặt vé tại Quy Nhơn: (056)374.6647 - 374.6674. Đường dây nóng 0913.434.554.
Đặt vé tại Đà Nẵng: (0511)376.7677. Đường dây nóng 0914.096.970.

Xe THÁI MINH

Chạy tuyến  Vinh - Hà Nội
Tại Hà Nội đi và về bến xe Mỹ Đình
Vinh xuất bến 8h55, Mỹ Đình xuất bến 17h20.

Địa chỉ: Km số 7 - QL1A - Vinh - Nghệ An
Điện thoại: (038) 385.2043 - 0913.273.653 - 0912.077.715

Xe THẠCH THÀNH

Chạy tuyến  Vinh - Hà Nội
Xe giường nằm cao cấp
Xuất phát tại Vinh lúc 7h30-8h-8h30-22h30. Tại Hà Nội lúc 13h-14h30-15h30-16h30.

Địa chỉ: 286 Hà Huy Tập - Vinh - Nghệ An
Điện thoại: (038) 351.3399 - 0989.883.789 - 0913.273.334.

Tàu hỏa

GA HÀ NỘI
Địa chỉ: 120, Lê Duẩn, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 84.43.9423697 - Fax: 84.43.7470366
Email: gahanoi@hn.vnn.vn - Website: www.gahanoi.com.vn
Để đặt vé qua điện thoại, bạn hãy gọi vào số máy sau: (84-43) 9423949
Để hỏi đáp thông tin về giờ tàu đến và đi xuất phát từ Ga Hà Nội, bạn hãy gọi số sau: (84-43) 9423697

GA SÀI GÒN
Địa Chỉ: 01 Nguyễn Thông, Phường 9, Quận 3,TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Website: www.gasaigon.com.vn
Đặt vé qua điện thoại và đưa vé đến địa chỉ khách hàng: ĐT: 08.38.436528

GA ĐÀ NẴNG
Phòng vé Ga Đà Nẵng: 202 Hải Phòng tp Đà Nẵng
Điện thoại: 0511. 3821 175 - 3823 810
Thông tin đường dây nóng: 0511. 3750 666

Hàng không:

Các hãng hàng không hoạt động chủ yếu trong lãnh thổ Việt Nam:

JetStar:

Website: www.jetstar.com
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng: 19001550

Vietnam Airline

Website: www.vietnamairlines.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng :
              Miền Bắc Việt Nam: 84 4 38320320
              Miền Nam Việt Nam: 84 8 38320320
              Miền Trung Việt Nam: 84 511 3832320

Air Mekong

Website: www.airmekong.com.vn
Đường dây nóng phục vụ khách hàng:
              Hà Nội: 04 - 37 188 199
              Sài Gòn: 08 - 38 463 666


Đến Nghệ An bạn có thể thuê xe ôm, xe máy hay taxi khám phá các điểm.

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Hà Nội cách thành phố Vinh 291km, khoảng cách tương đối để bạn có thể phượt bằng xe máy hay xe ô tô mà không lo ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, thời gian. Sài Gòn hay Đà Nẵng đều khá xa “vùng đất học”, nên nếu không có kế hoạch lang thang hàng loạt tỉnh, tốt nhất bạn nên di chuyển bằng phương tiện công cộng để bảo đảm an toàn cũng như khỏi mệt mỏi vì chạy xe quá nhiều.


*2. Nên đến Nghệ An vào mùa nào?*

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Nghệ An

----------


## thietht

Biển Cửa Lò

Khu di tích Kim Liên 

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội đền Cuông - Nghệ An (12/02 -16/02)

----------


## thietht

Khu nghỉ Sài Gòn Kim Liên 

Khách sạn Mường Thanh Sông Lam

Khách Sạn Thái Bình Dương - (Số 226 Đường Bình Minh, Thị xã Cửa Lò, Nghệ An)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Sân vườn Ruby (9 Hồ Tùng Mậu, Vinh, Nghệ An)

Nhà hàng Sen Vàng

----------


## thietht

Thưởng thức lươn xứ Nghệ 

 Bánh chẻo

 Kẹo Cu đơ

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Nghệ An

----------


## hangnt

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Nghệ An - Tour du lich Nghe An được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

Tour Hà Nội - Cửa Lò - Quê Bác (Nghệ An) (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.590.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

